
Hillary Clinton claims Russia used machine learning to influence the US election - shard972
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/31/15722218/hillary-clinton-code-conference-transcript-donald-trump-2016-russia-walt-mossberg-kara-swisher#DmvrJh
======
nibstwo
Could have gotten away with it too if it weren't for those meddling learned
machines.

------
sattoshi
This person could have been president.. smh

~~~
Gibbon1
Jeb Bush was the insider/large donor favorite on the Republican side. You
can't tell me something isn't seriously broken about America's two major
political parties.

